#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  robotics

## shivamh

Que.
can anyone pls explain me what goes into the making of a simple autonomous robot?





  Similar Threads: Mobile Robotics Robotics by groveer space robotics DD Using Bio-robotics Robotics - IIT Bombay

----------


## anuragk

The most basic thing in an autonomous robot would be a microcontroller (its possible to build completly analog bot too, they are called beam-bots, i guess).
So i guess to start off with robotics you should start reading about microcontrollers. I suggest you chose a basic controller and study it properly, i started off with a PIC16F, learning one controller properly will help you to learn the basic concepts involved with microcontrollers, and then shifting to other microcontrollers will be easier.

----------


## dhruvkan

microcontroller or any electronics will help u make the controls,you will also have to be good in mechanical working of robots and relays too.Secondly,for wat ur making ur robot is also important.

----------


## rocky-cen

But i would persionally suggest u to go for 8051 first thats the simplest Microcontroller and u can make robo's line follower's obstacle detectors etc....

u can go fo atmel 89c2051 its a 20 pin ic of 25 Rs.and u can start ur work.Purchase a toy car known as JCB (125 rs) interface the motrs with Microcontroller first drive that toy according to ur wish.....u can take help of a very good book "Mazidi"

----------


## samah

PIC 16F is a good start, though Intel 8051 and BASIC Stamp are also good alternatives. Which ever one you pick, take the time to study the programming.

----------


## lara

I will suggest two books
The 8051 Microcontroller and Embedded Systems by Mazidi, Mazidi and McKinlay (Pearson Education)
Robotics by Robot Shield (Its Prentice Hall I believe)
Autonomous Robots have three main functions in them
1. Input can be by transducers, Sensors etc
2. Processors like micro controller or 
micro processor + RAM + ROM + Timers + Serials Communication etc
3. Output eg. Motor

Sensors may be IR, Laser, TSOP(thin small offset packaging), photo diode etc
IR Sensors are the simplest and have the most simple circuit.
Motors can be AC, DC, DC Geared, Servo, Stepper
Just an overview of the layout of a robot. 
P.S. Just completed a project on Obstacle Detection Robot, though it didn't work completely the way we wanted it to but still it was a 70% success. Will try not to make those mistakes next time.

----------


## sciengprof

Robotics is a branch that demands your skills in electronics,mechanical and software engineering.

----------


## rameshakula

you can check your circuits and logic in simulations.   you can check  your microcontrollers codes(8051, PIC) in simulation softwares( ex.,  Proteus).  It has all most all micro controllers, pics,and all most all  digital and anlaog ICs. It is good for beginners.

----------

